# Ohio Deputy shot in back of head.



## stm4710

Manhunt Continues For Suspect In Deputy's Death
Man Being Questioned; Another Man On Run

POSTED: 6:28 am EDT October 14, 2004
UPDATED: 6:17 pm EDT October 14, 2004

WALDO, Ohio -- Authorities on Thursday released a photo of the man who they said shot and killed a Marion County sheriff's deputy earlier in the morning.


Deputy Brandy Winfield and his 3-year-old son, Landon. 


According to the Marion County Sheriff's Office, Deputy Brandy Lyn Winfield was dispatched to state Route 423, about 6 miles south of Marion, on a report of a disabled vehicle along the road. The sheriff's office said that no vehicle or person was located at the scene. 

SLIDESHOW/PHOTOS ADDED: Images From Scene
SLIDESHOW: Images Of Brandy Winfield, Family
SLIDESHOW: Images Of Suspect Juan Cruz

According to the sheriff's office, Winfield encountered two men walking along S.R. 423 and was in the process of checking out the pair. One of them was carrying a gas can, authorities said. There was no further radio traffic with the deputy, the sheriff's office reported.

A vehicle was later found overturned in a ravine off S.R. 423 by a motorist. Authorities responded to the scene and found Winfield. He was transported to Marion General Hospital and pronounced dead from an apparent gunshot wound.

Video taken at the scene by Chopper 4 showed the sheriff's cruiser upside down, in a wooded area. It was removed from the scene later in the day.

FeedRoom 


Search On After Deputy Killed
Deputy Shot, Killed 





Delaware County Sheriff Al Myers released the photo of Juan Carlos Cruz, 20, who allegedly shot Winfield. He was described as armed and dangerous.


Juan Carlos Cruz 


Cruz's last known address was in Marion, and Myers said that he also might have lived on David Street in Delaware.

"We ask that nobody approach (Cruz)," Myers said. "However, if they find him or know his location, or have any information that could lead us to Mr. Cruz, to call the Delaware Police Department or the Delaware County Sheriff's Office.

Cruz is described as 5 feet 7 inches tall, weighing 160 pounds. He has black hair and brown eyes.

Winfield was a six-year veteran of the Marion County Sheriff's Office road patrol. He is survived by his wife and two children. His father and brother are officers with the Marion Police Department, according to the sheriff's office.

After a statewide alert, the suspect's vehicle was located. Authorities caught up with another suspect at about 6 a.m. and arrested him at Obee's Deli Market, where he was seen walking with a gasoline can. Another man, believed to be Cruz, fled into the woods off U.S. 23, just north of Delaware, NBC 4's Natalie Walston reported.




The Ohio State Highway Patrol and Delaware County authorities searched through the air and abandoned buildings in hopes of finding the suspect.

Authorities were searching a wide area, beginning at Panhandle Road near U.S. 23 to where the van was found a few miles north of the city of Delaware. Officials followed up on several possible sightings, but did not find Cruz.

Anyone who have information about Winfield's murder or Cruz's whereabouts is asked to contact the Delaware Police Department at (740) 362-1111 or the Delaware County Sheriff's Office at (740) 833-2800.

School Under Lockdown

The Buckeye Valley School District was placed under lockdown until further notice, NBC 4's Elizabeth Scarborough reported. Students were later allowed to leave, but only with permission and an escort.

Road Closed

According to the Ohio Department of Transportation, S.R. 423 is closed from Newmans-Cardington Road to the village of Waldo It is anticipated the route may remain closed until early evening. Traffic is being detoured onto U.S. 23, state Route 98, Barks Road and state Route 4.

Watch NBC 4 and refresh nbc4i.com for additional information.
Copyright 2004 by nbc4i.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## badogg88

http://www.nbc4i.com/news/3823873/detail.html

i read that somewhere else, and it absolutely disgusts me. it's ridiculous that someone would do that to someone else, nevermind a cop/sherrif/deputy, what have you. it makes me sick.


----------

